# Pricing question?



## D-50 (Oct 8, 2007)

I was recently conacted by a moving and storage company to take shots for thier new website, it will be roughly 5 to ten shots including a group shot, packaging material shots, truck shots and a shot of the facility.
This is one of the larger moving and storage companies in the Northeast.  Any suggestions for pricing? in terms of time the actual shooting will take two hours tops, and then maybe an hour of post processing. so three hours in total maybe 4 including travel time.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 9, 2007)

D-50 said:


> ...it will be roughly 5 to ten shots ... so three hours in total maybe 4 including travel time.



Wow.  Ambitious.  I would plan on a day for 10 shots.  Certainly, I wouldn't book anything else that day, so....

I'd tell them to budget about $1200.

-Pete


----------



## craig (Oct 11, 2007)

That is a lot of work and it should not be cheap. I agree with ChristiePhoto in that it would take me a day to shoot ten shots. Tell us about your experience and we can help further.

love & bass


----------



## D-50 (Oct 11, 2007)

Photogrphay is not my full time job, although Im trying to make it that.  I have done freelance work for landscape companies, real estate companies, and corporate companies in the past.  Pricing is my weakpoint, its hard to put a dollar value on something I love to do so much. Your right though after rethinking this it will take me the better part of  a day to shoot all the shots.  I am meeting with the owner tonght to discuss the goal and application of these photos  so I will know more tonight.   I do not want to overcharge and lose the job but Im past the point of doing work for minimal money to more or less build my portfolio. Lets say I spend 6 hours shooting and then 2 editing so eight hours total.  The photos are going to be used for the website and most likely other promotional materials.  The guys who set me up with this opportunity is an old client of mine who loved my real estate work so I feel if I do a good job here their may be future businessin it for me.  Any thoughts or suggestions would be great.


----------



## craig (Oct 11, 2007)

100 to 200 dollars per hour for the shooting would be my approach. I am pretty efficient at the post processing so I charge a slightly lower rate for that. I charge a one time fee for the images and their license. That varies greatly depending on the client and the shots usage.

Love & Bass


----------

